# Water Temp on the Great Miami River?



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Do any members know of a way for me to look up water temperatures on the GMR (preferably near Dayton)?

I'm wondering if the flathead bite is still happening...

Thanks!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?03272100


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

awesome, thank you!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

It's still in the magic zone.  Ride the wave before the window closes. 52 degrees is usually when that window shuts it down for me.


----------

